# Temporary Hit Points - how long do they last?  Forked from:  Ebony Fly thread



## spinmd

Forked from:  Flying is Epic - But Ebony Fly is high heroic? 



Obryn said:


> One thing to note - the Temporary HPs only last 5 minutes.  You can't conjure it in the morning, and keep the THPs throughout the day.
> 
> -O






spinmd said:


> Sorry, slight thread derail, but wouldn't the ebony fly keep the temporary HPs until a rest?  The PHB says about temporary HPs:
> 
> Last until You Rest: Your temporary hit points last until they’re reduced to 0 by damage or until you
> take a rest.
> 
> So as long as the owner of the ebony fly / or the ebony fly doesn't take a short or extended rest, wouldn't the fly have the temp HPs?






Tuft said:


> I think it referrs to the general rule that things that lasts for an encounter, that is until a short (or long) rest, generally lasts for five minutes when you are outside of a combat situation and are not counting rounds. (PH, p. 278)
> 
> I'm not so sure the _designer_ of the Ebony Fly thought about that rule when designing it, though...





So, in the ebony fly thread it was suggested that temporary hit points only last for five minutes.  In my opinion, temporary hit points last until you take a rest, and the "five minute" general rule does not apply regarding temporary hit points.

Am I wrong in my belief?

On a side note, if the temp HPs only lasted 5 minutes, it would make the _restful bedroll_ completely useless (unless you get into a lot of fights within five minutes of getting out of bed), perhaps when you are doing your morning stretches, or relieving yourself.


----------



## Flipguarder

Restful bedrolls explicitly state that the temp hp that it grants lasts until your next extended rest I believe.

I don't see anything utterly broken about letting most temp hp lasting until a rest instead of 5 minutes


----------



## spinmd

Flipguarder said:


> Restful bedrolls explicitly state that the temp hp that it grants lasts until your next extended rest I believe.




Restful bedrolls state they last until you take another rest (either short or extended).  Temporary hit points also explicitly state that they last until reduced to 0 by damage or until you take a rest. PHB pg 294


----------



## Obryn

I was going off the general five-minute rule, and mixing it with the notes about an extended or short rest.

I think it's a little... weird to have something last until you take a short rest, though.  Extended rests I understand, but short rests?  It'd be like, "This thing here lasts all day, _unless_ you sit down and take a break for five minutes.  So, try not to sit down and keep moving!"

-O


----------



## Flipguarder

one word:

Adrenaline.


----------



## KarinsDad

Temporary hit points do last until you take a rest, short or extended.

However, effects of powers last for 5 minutes unless they state otherwise.

So, the Daily power of the Ebony Fly lasts for 5 minutes. You cannot fly the Fly all day.

Additionally, it is reasonable to rule that Temporary Hit Points gained from a power last until the power's effects expire. Typically, that is 5 minutes unless the power states otherwise.

So, Temporary Hit Points could last for hours if the effect of the Power that created them lasts for hours.

Temporary Hit Points that are not aquired from a power (e.g. BRV which occurs from a class feature) could also last for hours until a Short or Extended Rest occurs.


----------



## Oompa

I rule that temporary hp disappears after an extended rest and not a short rest..

Our warlock has almost always 6 temp hp, and it doesn't give any problems..


----------



## spinmd

KarinsDad said:


> the Daily power of the Ebony Fly lasts for 5 minutes. You cannot fly the Fly all day.




Pg 180 of AV says that Figurines of Wondrous Power remain for up to 8 hrs or until you use a minor action to dismiss them.  So, I believe that you could fly it for 8 hrs and if you gave it temp hps when activating the power, they would last the entire 8 hrs (unless they were reduced to 0 through combat or the fly took a short or extended rest).


----------



## KarinsDad

spinmd said:


> Pg 180 of AV says that Figurines of Wondrous Power remain for up to 8 hrs or until you use a minor action to dismiss them.  So, I believe that you could fly it for 8 hrs and if you gave it temp hps when activating the power, they would last the entire 8 hrs (unless they were reduced to 0 through combat or the fly took a short or extended rest).




Ok. I just looked at the item itself, didn't know about the Figurines text.

So, it works as you stated here.


----------



## spinmd

KarinsDad said:


> Ok. I just looked at the item itself, didn't know about the Figurines text.




A little thread hijack, but since I started the thread, I think it's ok. 

That is one of the problems about power layouts in the books or exclusively using the compendium, without reading the sections introductions in the books, you don't know that Figurines last 8 hours or using a Whetstone counts as a use of a daily magic item power, for example.


----------

